# Made In USA TABOO?



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm not racist or trying to disenfranchise China. I can see how one would assume that by my wanting to purchase products Made In the USA. 
However, I simply, in this case, want to purchase a product, specifically a ground fault tester, from a company that I personally can reasonably hold accountable, that being that the company produced the item in the USA, and not outside of my country where it would be much harder to ascertain legal liability. Most products I am more comfortable buying from China. I have a Peak Multimeter. Great value. I need to take the next step before hiring an electrician, though and I'm not going to buy something that could well have been produced at a plant that changes its name twenty times a year.
Having said that, I consider myself an Anthropologist. I value the China peeps greatly, but want a company I myself can reasonably hold accountable before I unload 10-15,000 dollars on an Electrician.
Is there any electrical testing equipment made or built in the United States?:
Is it illegal to manufacture this euqipment in the United States of America?:
Am I a war criminal for asking thus question?:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

You hire a made in USA electrician. He decides on the tools he uses, not you.


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

I would rather not hire an electrician if possible. If I determine to hire an electrician it will not be an issue where the electrician was made since the contract will be made locally, at my house, in the USA.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

We are launching a product designed and printed here in the USA. Quality control is easier, prototyping is easier, production is easier and we have to worry less about geopolitics and shipping delays. I say less because the printers may or may not rely on foreign goods and resources for production.

We are not going to sell on amazon because they're a bunch of copy cats and theives. I'm sure we can print cheaper in China but it's not worth the headache in my opinion.

As far as whether avoiding foreign products is racism, that's an argument not worth entertaining.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

Yes. This tends to be a pattern in my shopping experience on all of the sites; not just for tools either.
I play guitar. Its known that USA Made guitars undergo high quality standards. Some other countries do as well. But, there is no information about where the guitar is made, and the attitude about it is that it doesn't matter.
I'm starting to think what doesn't matter is whether or not I buy anymore music equipment.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

ElectricEddie said:


> I would rather not hire an electrician if possible. If I determine to hire an electrician it will not be an issue where the electrician was made since the contract will be made locally, at my house, in the USA.


This is a site for electricians to talk to other electricians. You’re in the wrong place. You’re not an electrician and don’t even plan on hiring one.


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

This post is intended to be an adult conversation.
I very clearly expressed my interest in hiring an electrician.
I have not been made aware that only electricians are to use this site, however I find that unlikely.
I will have to refer you to a parent or legal guardian at this time.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

99cents said:


> You hire a made in USA electrician. He decides on the tools he uses, not you.


The OP is a contractor that is providing his electricians with testing equipment.


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

The testing equipment I am interested is for ME to use prior to a subsequent contract with an electrician, IF NEEDED.


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

Duly noted


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

I'm giving this until Monday. Then I'm going to buy the cheapest GFCI Tester I can find. If these companies feel the need to outsource to China, but somehow expect me to support them in doing so they can flaug auf drachtchen. I have the ability to outsource too.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

I buy cheapo three light outlet/GFCI plug-in testers at my local discount store for under 4 bucks. Never a problem with them. Just loose them occasionally. I'm sure they come with a fortune cookie. I don't care though.


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

Cool. I think I'll order from Harbor Freight Tools. There's at least some accountability since they have stores here and are generally consistent with their product line. My Pittsburg Ratchet Set I bought about a decade ago is quite grand and held up great.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ElectricEddie said:


> This post is intended to be an adult conversation.
> I very clearly expressed my interest in hiring an electrician.
> I have not been made aware that only electricians are to use this site, however I find that unlikely.
> I will have to refer you to a parent or legal guardian at this time.


This site is for electrical professionals only!

You obviously missed this when you signed up.

Try our sister site: www.diychatroom.com



IBTL


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

Sorry. I thought you were just messing with me.
I'll check the other site out.
Thank you.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> The OP is a contractor that is providing his electricians with testing equipment.



Au contraire mon frere! 

Reread his posts! 

Just another illiterate moron....


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

There's no site there. I think I'll assume you are trying to fool me again.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Southeast Power said:


> The OP is a contractor that is providing his electricians with testing equipment.


Yeah, so a customer is going to make me use his Klown meter when I have a Fluke in my bag? This thread makes no sense.

What am I missing here?


----------



## ElectricEddie (Aug 1, 2020)

The equipment is for ME to test. After that I'm certain to hire an electrician. I just want to know as much as I safely can before hiring them.
Is Fluke made in the USA? They seem to be top if the biscuit, although I have not found a GCFI Tester by them. The Klein Tools RT 310 looks great. Not sure if it made in USA. But, also reminds me of a can of snake juice I once drank. I'm not skilled enough to know if its worth the extra 35$.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

ElectricEddie said:


> I have not been made aware that only electricians are to use this site, however I find that unlikely.


It is stated quite clearly on the sign-up page.


----------

